# Knee Replacement Number 2



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Good Afternoon fellow fish keepers.

I am going in for my second knee surgery next Wednesday. This time it will be my left knee becoming bionic. I probably will be out of commission for a week or so. On a lighter note, I should be able to revamp my tanks during my lengthy recovery/physio period. I hope to get my tanks back up to code sooner then later and have more updates in the process.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

Good Luck!

I was told 4 years ago,"come back and see us when you're 70 years old". 2 more years to go/suffer


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Here's wishing you a trouble-free surgery, Stuart, and a quick and easy rehab !

I'm on a list for my 2nd hip replacement surgery - likely to be scheduled for sometime next spring - had the first hip done over 2 years ago.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Passthesalt said:


> Good Luck!
> 
> I was told 4 years ago,"come back and see us when you're 70 years old". 2 more years to go/suffer


I had my right knee done when I was 47, now for my left!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I've only had cartilage damage removed and ACL replaced, never a full knee "bionicized". Good luck Stuart.

Anthony


----------



## Baron (May 17, 2018)

Get well soon


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Good luck and speedy recovery


----------



## Broutilde (Nov 7, 2018)

Get well soon!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I've only had cartilage damage removed and ACL replaced, never a full knee "bionicized". Good luck Stuart.
> 
> Anthony


I'd go for ligament/cartilage amendment any day (over knee replacement). 2 weeks post-op, the pain should be bearable.



Baron said:


> Get well soon


Thank you!



barvinok said:


> Good luck and speedy recovery


Thanks, Anna!



Broutilde said:


> Get well soon!


Thank you, Elsa!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

All I can say is Owwee! Bring on the pain!

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It’s Friday and the leg is getting sore from blood seeping into surrounding tissues. Then the whole leg will be very black and blue. I should be able to start Physio in a week or so. I did maintenance on my tanks the day before surgery, so at least my fish/ plants will be happy!

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

